# New here



## Rickyg587 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion to join this board!  Recognize many of the same names.  I really appreciate the advice provided on another board and am sure will find the same here.  It has made a tremendous difference in my quality of life in a relatively brief time.  Feeling like I did many years ago so again, thank you!!!


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Pcushion (Mar 17, 2020)

On behalf of basicstero.ws I welcome you to Imf. I you need anything stop by our thread under the sponsor section.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 25, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you​


----------

